Has the relevance of Scala diminished with the release of Java 8? - preslavrachev
======
jermo
It's been discussed before [http://ahmedsoliman.com/2014/03/26/will-
java-8-kill-scala/](http://ahmedsoliman.com/2014/03/26/will-java-8-kill-
scala/)

and comments
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7478367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7478367)

------
dudul
No, Java 8 is still far behind Scala.

------
DiscMantis
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

------
efrgth
Scala is too far ahead

------
hillsarealiv3
No

